# Co2 defuser



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked this up today does anyone use these there seems to be 2 in the box they hold the co2 so I thought that was good.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

sucks throw it in the garbage, I'm serious!!. this comes with the fluval 20g kit it's not really a diffuser per say at least I don't think so, how it works is you fill it with co2 and then turn off your co2 yes I said turn off your co2 and wait like couple of hours if the co2 air is gone then turn on your co2 until the water is gone and only air is left, repeat............


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a passive bell-type diffuser, as coldmantis said. Not very useful, so you might as well toss it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it not the idea to keep the bubbles in the water as long as possible so if it fills with bubbles would that not be good when it gets to full it just comes out the bottom I am only using one half of it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CO2 will only dissolve when it is in contact with the liquid it is to be dissolved in. In the case of a passive bell-type diffuser, only the small surface area between the bubble and the water will there be any active diffusion of CO2.

Once the bell is full, as you have mentioned, the CO2 will simply bubble off to the surface of the water. In this short time, the amount of CO2 that will dissolve is negligible. 

The point of using glass diffusers with ceramic discs is to create many small bubbles, which have much more surface area than a single, larger bubble. This allows greater diffusion of CO2.

Alternatively, using a reactor forcefully dissolves the CO2 bubbles into a stream of constantly moving water.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Is it not the idea to keep the bubbles in the water as long as possible so if it fills with bubbles would that not be good when it gets to full it just comes out the bottom I am only using one half of it.


that's a bell diffuser but this one the way it's meant to be run according to fluval instructions is to fill the diffuser with co2 until there is no water in it then turn off your co2, then come back half a day later and if the diffuser is full of water again repeat...... now I don't know about you but I don't have the time to check the diffuser every couple of hours to see if there is co2 air or water in and then sit there and turn on the co2 so that the air pushes the water out, then turn off the co2.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

A passive bell diffuser is one of the most inefficient CO2 diffuser method out there. It is slightly better than you blowing a straw into your tank. However, if you manage to some how get a power to blow water pass the openning, it's actually even better than the ladder diffuser.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> A passive bell diffuser is one of the most inefficient CO2 diffuser method out there. It is slightly better than you blowing a straw into your tank. However, if you manage to some how get a power to blow water pass the openning, it's actually even better than the ladder diffuser.


ok Got it .


----------

